# أرجوا المساعدة : اماكن شراء الكيماويات في مصر



## mimfarahat (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجوا من الإخوة الكرام الإفادة بخصوص أماكن شراء الكيماويات في مجال المنظفات ومستحضرات التجميل وخلافة من مصر 
طبعاً شار ع الجيش معروف لكن مش حاجة ممكن تلاقيها إلي جانب انهم بيتعاملوا بالإسم التجاري اللي في الغالب مش معروف لينا نحن الكيمائيين ولو سئلت علي مادة بالإسم الكيميائي ماتلاقي حد بيعرف حاجة عنها إلا قليل جداً
وكما معظمهم مجرد تجار بيرفع السعر

أرجوا الإفادة خصوصاً من الاخوة اللي عندهم خبرة مثل المهندس أبو بكر

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## يوسف الغريب (7 نوفمبر 2009)

نضم صوتنا للاستاذ 
mimfarahat 
ان اى مهندس عندة الخبرة عن اماكن بتراعى اللة فى السعر والخامة


----------



## chemmohsen (7 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا أعرف شركه اسمها مرجان للكيماويات بس فين بالضبط معرفش ممكن تجيبوا بياناتها من الدليل


----------



## يوسف الغريب (8 نوفمبر 2009)

وايضا فية شركة فريدال لانتاج الرائحة والملونات المنطقة الصناعية 6 اكتوبر


----------



## mimfarahat (27 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكر الاخوة الكرام على تفاعلهم مع موضعي وأرجوا المزيد لكي تعم المنفعة على الجميع وأرجوا ان يشاركنا الأخ الكريم المهندس مهدي بكر لما لدية من أمانة وخبرة ... جزاه الله خيراً


----------



## عبد الله كمال (27 فبراير 2010)

ان لله تعالى رجال اختصهم بقضاء حوائج الناس اللهم جازى كل واحد من هؤلاء بما هو اهل له وأولهم المهندس مهدى بكر


----------



## haitham khamis (27 فبراير 2010)

اسم شركه فى شارع الجيش>نيرون<


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (28 فبراير 2010)

اخى الفاضل
شركة نيرون فى باب الشعريه


----------



## chemist.msayed (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم بص يا اخى مجال تجارة الكيماويات بمصر محتاج تشريعات خاصة من مجلس الشعب المفروض من يتعامل بالكيماويات يكون كيميائي عارف كل شيء عن المادة الاسم العلمى و الاسم التجارى و الخواص و كيفية التداول و الامن الصناعى لها نحن نعانى فى مصر من هذا الخامات معظمها مغشوشة من العطور الى منظفات الى غيرها الشيء الوحيد المضمون هو الخامة من شركة حكومية مثل الكيل بنزين من العامرية للبترول


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 أبريل 2010)

شركة نيرول يا جماعه ش الجيش بالظاهر اسم صاحبها سمير عدلى الحقيقه انا باشتغل معاهم من 87 غاليين شويه لكن حاجتهم مش مغشوشه لكن مش فى باب الشعريه وكمان شركة مصر الكيماويه دى فى باب الشعريه ش الجيش و شركة مرجان ش صلاح سالم الدراسه وعندهم مصنع بالمنطقه الثالثه بالعاشر من رمضان المهم لو اى حد عنده اسم علمى وعايز التجارى او المشهور به فى السوق يسأل وان شاء الله نقدر نساعد


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الطرح بالنسبة لعنوان محلات مرجان موجودة امام دار المركبات بشارع صلاح سالم وتقريبا عندهم الاسماء العلمية اما بالنسبة لشركة فريدال فهى موجودة بمدينة اكتوبر الصناعية ولمعرفة اى رقم تليفون شركة او محل او عنوانهم ما دمتم تعرفون اسماءهم يمكنكم الاتصال بدليل التليفونات المصرية وهو140 وذكر اسم المكان المراد معرفة رقم تليفونه او عنوانه


----------



## رضا عراعير (12 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن حد يقولي علي مصنع زجاجات بلاستيكيه لتعبئه الصابون السائل بس ما تكونش اسعارها غاليه وكمان منين اشتري الغطيان بتاعتهم. ارجو الرد من الاخوه الاعضاء وشكرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم العبوات موجودة بشارع الجامع الاحمر بالعتبة عند محلات اشرف مطاوع


----------



## bmessam (3 نوفمبر 2011)

انا اعرف شركة ستارت كيم فى السادس من اكتوبر ناس محترمة انا بتعامل معاهم والى بحتاجة من كيماويات سواء اسم تجارى اوعلمى هما بيعرفوه وحجتهم رخيصة وممتاذه


----------



## محمد زينهم قطب (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الي الاخ اللي عاوز كيماويا منظفات يمكنه النزول الي شارع الجيش وهيلاقي كل مايريد ان شاء الله وعنده كمان ح-حسين خليل حاته كويسه


----------



## mohammadelrayees (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مع احترامي للاخ عبد القادر ليست كل البضاعة الموجودة لدى نيرول ممتازة فهناك بضاعة من اسواء ما يكون كا زيت الصنوبر مثلا ولا يصلح لعمل اي تركيبة كيميائية هذا مثال لا على سبيل الحصر وانا اتعامل معهم من 2006


----------



## ايمن ابو ميدو (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الاسم التجارى الى ليفسكول pvp


----------

